# Bikepacking mit Hardtail oder Trekking Bike?



## Flohmanti (22. April 2022)

Liebe Ladies,

ich plane mit einer Freundin im Sommer eine zweiwöchige Bikepacking Tour durch Schweden. Wir wollen Zelten und ein paar hundert Kilometer abreißen.
Sie fährt ein Trekking Bike und hat zwei Gepäckträgertaschen, in denen man z.B. das Zelt unterbringen könnte.

Da ich mir dafür nicht unbedigt sofort ein neues Trekking Rad kaufen möchte (im Visier hatte ich wegen des PL Verhältnisses das Stevens 6X Lite Tour Lady für 1.199€ - ist aber aktuell in meiner Größe nur noch in Österreich verfügbar) und ein Gravelbike nichts für mich ist, überlege ich, mein XC HT dafür umzurüsten.
Es hat natürlich bis auf die Getränkehalterösen keine weiteren Montagemöglichkeiten für Taschen.

Deswegen habe ich folgende Überlegungen getroffen:

Montage dieser Gravelreifen in 27,5 x 2,25 (mein Bike hat aktuell Nobby Nic in 27,5 x 2,25. Würden diese Gravelreifen überhaupt gehen?): 








						G-One Allround Performance DD 27,5x2,25" TLE Addix E-25 Faltreifen
					

Ob Feierabendrunde oder Adventure-Trip, dem „Allrounder“ sind kaum Grenzen gesetzt.     Features - Schwalbe G-One Allround Performance       Aggressives Profildesign besticht durch kompakte Kassetten-Stollen in der...




					www.bike-discount.de
				




und z.B. Montage dieses Gepäckträgers:








						Raider R30 Gepäckträger
					

Produkteigenschaften - Zéfal Raider R30        Komplett aus Aluminium  - Widerstandsfähig, leicht und Korrosionsbeständig.     Einstellbar  - Für verschiedene Fahrradtypen geeignet.     Ohne Werkzeug  - Einfache...




					www.bike-discount.de
				



Da könnte ich dann auch zwei Gepäckträgertaschen montieren, müsste jedoch auf das zulässige Gesamtgewicht von 10kg achten.

Ich hatte gedacht, noch eine Lenkertasche und eine Rahmentasche zu befestigen, dann könnte ich den Getränkehalter abmontieren und stattdessen mit einer Trinkblase im Rucksack fahren.

Habt Ihr bereits Bikepacking Erfahrung mit einem HT gesammelt? Könnt Ihr es mir empfehlen oder würdet Ihr mir davon abraten?

Freue mich über Eure Tipps.

Liebe Grüße und eine guten Start ins Wochenende.
Melanie


----------



## Bettina (22. April 2022)

Hi, einen derartigen Gepäckträger hab ich auch im Keller. Taugt bei mir an keinem Rad. 
Es gibt welche von Thule, die auch als Front Träger einsetzbar sind. Vielleicht taugen die mehr. Und dann würde ich vorne und hinten Gepäck anbringen.
Mit Zelt, Schlafsack, Isomatte, Kochzeug usw. Kommst du m.E. schnell über 10 kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (22. April 2022)

Würde dir diesen Gepäckträger empfehlen:









						Thule Pack'n Pedal Tour Gepäckträger online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

Thule Pack'n Pedal Tour Gepäckträger +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Gepäckträger hinten Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de
				




Hält super und kann auch an der Federgabel montiert werden,


----------



## Aninaj (22. April 2022)

Hier ist er an einer Federgabel im Einsatz mit zwei kleinen Frontrollern von Ortlieb:


----------



## Flohmanti (22. April 2022)

Bettina schrieb:


> Hi, einen derartigen Gepäckträger hab ich auch im Keller. Taugt bei mir an keinem Rad.
> Es gibt welche von Thule, die auch als Front Träger einsetzbar sind. Vielleicht taugen die mehr. Und dann würde ich vorne und hinten Gepäck anbringen.
> Mit Zelt, Schlafsack, Isomatte, Kochzeug usw. Kommst du m.E. schnell über 10 kg.


Danke, Bettina. Die Info ist sehr hilfreich.


----------



## Flohmanti (22. April 2022)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Würde dir diesen Gepäckträger empfehlen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr cool, danke für den tollen Hinweis. 
Wußte gar nicht, dass es sowas gibt. Na dann sollte es mit dem HT kein Problem sein.


----------



## Aninaj (22. April 2022)

Reifen würde ich dir RaceKing von Conti empfehlen. Die rollen extrem gut und ich hatte damit zumindest keine Probleme auf den Radreisen. Die G-One rollen ned so dolle.

Wir sind nach Schweden (über Dänemark) mit jeweils 4 Ortlieb-Taschen gefahren. 

So grob (Muss man gewichtstechnisch natürlich etwas sinnvoller aufteilen):

Große Tasche 1: Zelt (3 Personenzelt mit großer Apside)
Große Tasche 2: Regenzeugs, Zeltunterlage, Elektronikkram und was sonst noch mit soll
Kleine Tasche 1: Küche (Kocher, Töpfe etc.) & Bad (Handtücher und Co)
Kleine Tasche 2: Essen 
2x Große Tasche: Schlafsack & Isomatte & Kissen (dicke Schlafsäcke)
2x Kleine Tasche: Klamotten

Hier an der Öresundbrücke, damals noch mit Big Ben von Schwalbe.


----------



## Flohmanti (22. April 2022)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Reifen würde ich dir RaceKing von Conti empfehlen. Die rollen extrem gut und ich hatte damit zumindest keine Probleme auf den Radreisen. Die G-One rollen ned so dolle.
> 
> Wir sind nach Schweden (über Dänemark) mit jeweils 4 Ortlieb-Taschen gefahren.
> 
> ...


Dicker Schmatzer an Dich! 
Sehr geil mit den ganzen, hilfreichen Tipps. Auch mit der Aufteilung auf die einzelnen Taschen. Ich bin da ja ein kleiner Frischling diesbezüglich. Danke auch für das Teilen der Impressionen.
Und die Contis checke ich gleich mal aus.


----------



## warsaw (23. April 2022)

Flohmanti schrieb:


> mein XC HT dafür umzurüsten


Um welches Rad handelt es sich den? Oft verstecken sich an den Ausfallenden Gewinde für Gepäckträger, der Rest lässt sich mit speziellen Sattelklemmen lösen


----------



## Flohmanti (23. April 2022)

warsaw schrieb:


> Um welches Rad handelt es sich den? Oft verstecken sich an den Ausfallenden Gewinde für Gepäckträger, der Rest lässt sich mit speziellen Sattelklemmen lösen


Hey warsaw, 
um das Haibike Freed 7.50 von 2016 in Gr.S.
Siehe Bild. Leider finde ich am Rahmen keine weiteren Gewinde...
Stellt der Carbonrahmen eigentlich eine Schwierigkeit dar, was die Gepäckaufhängung betrifft? Nicht, dass mir im Taka-Tuka-Land noch die Sitzstreben brechen und ich in der Villa Kunterbunt übernachten muss. Am besten noch im Zimmer mit Herrn Nilsson...oh je.
Liebe Grüße!


----------



## Andy_29 (23. April 2022)

Flohmanti schrieb:


> und z.B. Montage dieses Gepäckträgers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei diesem Träger kann unter Umständen die Tasche an den Speichen schleifen.
Da gibt es aber auch Modelle, die längere Bügel nach unten haben.
Allerdings sind max. 10kg nicht viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warsaw (23. April 2022)

Hi Flohmanti, ah ok Carbon Rahmen, hast recht da ist es bei XC dann eher selten mit Gewinde für Gepäckträger. Das mit dem Thule Träger wird auch schwierig, wenn dann vorne an die Gabel. Die Carbonstreben mögen tatsächlich diese Art der Klemmung nicht. Hinten dann vielleicht eine große Satteltasche, Rahmentasche und Rucksack wie Du schon überlegt hattest


----------



## Flohmanti (23. April 2022)

Andy_29 schrieb:


> Bei diesem Träger kann unter Umständen die Tasche an den Speichen schleifen.
> Da gibt es aber auch Modelle, die längere Bügel nach unten haben.
> Allerdings sind max. 10kg nicht viel.


Hey Andy_29,
danke dir für den Hinweis. Ich denke, wenn ich auf das Gewicht achte, dann wäre das sicherlich eine Option. Ich werde das mal im Auge behalten. ;-)


----------



## Flohmanti (23. April 2022)

warsaw schrieb:


> Hi Flohmanti, ah ok Carbon Rahmen, hast recht da ist es bei XC dann eher selten mit Gewinde für Gepäckträger. Das mit dem Thule Träger wird auch schwierig, wenn dann vorne an die Gabel. Die Carbonstreben mögen tatsächlich diese Art der Klemmung nicht. Hinten dann vielleicht eine große Satteltasche, Rahmentasche und Rucksack wie Du schon überlegt hattest


Ja, das hatte ich schon befürchtet.
Danke dir für den Hinweis.  Ich werde die anderen Lösungen ausprobieren und sonst muss ich die eine Unterhose, die mitdarf, sieben Mal wenden. 😉


----------



## Remstalhunter (24. April 2022)

Hi, vergiss bitte für dein Vorhaben sämtliche Träger, die nur an der Sattelstütze befestigt sind. Damit kannst du ins Freibad fahren, aber nicht vernünftig auf so eine lange Tour. Du musst ja auch noch Einkäufe unterbringen.
Wenn dein Rahmen hinten eine Steckachse hat, dann ist das hier aus meiner Sicht die beste Lösung. Hat dein Rahmen eine Steckachse ohne Bohrung, dann tausche diese gegen " mit Bohrung" aus. Ggf. musst du noch etwas nacharbeiten, ist hier aber gut beschrieben:
https://www.berghuhn.de/fahrrad-technik/gepäckträger-für-s-mtb/
Ein Kumpel von mir hat das getestet am Carbonrahmen und für gut befunden.
Viel Spaß in Schweden, vielleicht sieht man sich. Ich achte dann auf so nen Gepäckträger am blauen Rad 
PS: Ich hoffe, ich werde jetzt nicht geteert und gefedert, weil ich mich hier eingebracht habe bei Ladys only. Das Thema ist mir auf der Startseite ins Gesicht gesprungen...


----------



## Flohmanti (24. April 2022)

Remstalhunter schrieb:


> Hi, vergiss bitte für dein Vorhaben sämtliche Träger, die nur an der Sattelstütze befestigt sind. Damit kannst du ins Freibad fahren, aber nicht vernünftig auf so eine lange Tour. Du musst ja auch noch Einkäufe unterbringen.
> Wenn dein Rahmen hinten eine Steckachse hat, dann ist das hier aus meiner Sicht die beste Lösung. Hat dein Rahmen eine Steckachse ohne Bohrung, dann tausche diese gegen " mit Bohrung" aus. Ggf. musst du noch etwas nacharbeiten, ist hier aber gut beschrieben:
> https://www.berghuhn.de/fahrrad-technik/gepäckträger-für-s-mtb/
> Ein Kumpel von mir hat das getestet am Carbonrahmen und für gut befunden.
> ...


Hey,
ach wie schön! Lieben Dank für deine Nachricht. Ich check das mal aus mit dem Link und der Aufhängung. Auch gut, dass dein Kumpel das schon ausgetestet hat.
Ja, du wirst jetzt hier von mir persönlich geteert und gefedert, weil du es als MANN gewagt hast, dich ins Ladies Only Forum zu begeben. (Kleiner Scherz am Rande). ;-)
Und winke gerne mal, falls wir uns in Schweden begegnen. Dann trinken wir ein Bier zusammen.


----------



## Remstalhunter (24. April 2022)

Flohmanti schrieb:


> Hey,
> ach wie schön! Lieben Dank für deine Nachricht. Ich check das mal aus mit dem Link und der Aufhängung. Auch gut, dass dein Kumpel das schon ausgetestet hat.
> Ja, du wirst jetzt hier von mir persönlich geteert und gefedert, weil du es als MANN gewagt hast, dich ins Ladies Only Forum zu begeben. (Kleiner Scherz am Rande). ;-)
> Und winke gerne mal, falls wir uns in Schweden begegnen. Dann trinken wir ein Bier zusammen.


Bier wird teuer in Schweden, wenn es gewohnte Umdrehungen haben darf...
Zu deiner Reifenfrage: Ich finde die Almotion von Schwalbe super, wenn die Strecke nicht technisch ist, was ich für Schweden mal ausschließe. Hatte den selber mal gefahren. Aktuell fahre ich den Mezcal von Vittoria. Ob es die in 27,5 Zoll gibt, müsstest halt noch prüfen. Auch der oben erwähnte Raceking von Conti sind top. Bei allen genannten Reifen einschl. Den G-One würde ich dir aber nen Tubelessaufbau empfehlen, weil das halt allesamt Reifen mit leichter Karkasse sind und nicht den vollen Pannenschutz bieten. Ansonsten nimm nen Schwalbe Marathon mit "eingebauten Pannenschutz", wenn du lieber mit Schlauch unterwegs bist.
Aber jetzt halte ich lieber mal die Klappe hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxxT (24. April 2022)

.....ganz klar Gravel, und Reifen /Schlauch wechseln lernen...
Ist wie Meditation, 
Und weg..


----------



## Flohmanti (24. April 2022)

Remstalhunter schrieb:


> Bier wird teuer in Schweden, wenn es gewohnte Umdrehungen haben darf...
> Zu deiner Reifenfrage: Ich finde die Almotion von Schwalbe super, wenn die Strecke nicht technisch ist, was ich für Schweden mal ausschließe. Hatte den selber mal gefahren. Aktuell fahre ich den Mezcal von Vittoria. Ob es die in 27,5 Zoll gibt, müsstest halt noch prüfen. Auch der oben erwähnte Raceking von Conti sind top. Bei allen genannten Reifen einschl. Den G-One würde ich dir aber nen Tubelessaufbau empfehlen, weil das halt allesamt Reifen mit leichter Karkasse sind und nicht den vollen Pannenschutz bieten. Ansonsten nimm nen Schwalbe Marathon mit "eingebauten Pannenschutz", wenn du lieber mit Schlauch unterwegs bist.
> Aber jetzt halte ich lieber mal die Klappe hier...


Wie cool, den Mezcal hatte ich auch mal ins Auge gefasst. 
Hatte mal gedacht, vorne den Barzo und hinten den Mezcal zu montieren. Den Mezcal bekommt man aber momentan nicht als Faltedition in 27,5x2,25.
Ich denke, ich werde die Contis mal auprobieren. Tubeless fahre ich nicht, ich bin eine Freundin des Oldschool Schlauches.


----------



## Flohmanti (24. April 2022)

xxxT schrieb:


> .....ganz klar Gravel, und Reifen /Schlauch wechseln lernen...
> Ist wie Meditation,
> Und weg..


Danke, xxxT.
Ein Gravel kommt für mich nicht in Frage. Und ja, selbst ist die Frau. Reifen und Schlauch wechseln kann ich.
Bier trinken übrigens auch.


----------

